# Внутренние микрофоны



## Bayanist711 (15 Фев 2014)

Добрый день, хотел бы узнать ваше мнение о внутренних микрофонах Синхайзер. Кто что думает, и что предпочитает. 
Сам использую синхайзер МТ-04, но они заводятся постоянно, как бы не настраивали. Играю в группе, с живыми барабанами... Может существуют какие то адаптеры, которые могут заглушить фон, или что-то ещё? Посоветуйте пожалуйста.


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Фев 2014)

Если звукорежиссер с руками и ушами, то все звучит нормально! У аккордеона вообще звук тихий, и, когда играют барабаны, бас-гитара, саксофон, то вывести его трудно! Но это уже особенности инструмента и звукорежиссера. Если подзвучиваться обычным микрофоном, то он тоже будет заводиться


----------



## Valah (15 Фев 2014)

Я пользуюсь системой МТ 03 (внешней), по логике она должна заводиться больше, но на данный момент выруливаю. Из опыта советую: 1) вычислить частоты которые фитбэчат и вырезать их; 2) поставить барабанщику экран чтоб ваш микрофон не ловил его (ему тоже будет комфортнее); 3) обратите внимание на такую штуку как behringer shark fbq100, среди прочего она вырезает до 8 паразитных частот. Вот более подробное описание: http://www.pop-music.ru/catalog.php?id=888880008956
Я пока подумываю приобрести такой девайс :biggrin: 
Надеюсь, хоть чем-нибудь помог! Успехов! :accordion:


----------



## spawellness (25 Мар 2014)

Cовсем недавно поставил на свой итальянский баян внутренний микрофон...ничего в этом не понимаю, но могу посоветовать мастера. Вот информация: Разработка, изготовление и монтаж систем подзвучивания баянов,
гармоней, аккордеонов. От простых с одним микрофоном до продвинутых с тремя и более микрофонами и микшером. Микрофоны конденсаторные от бюджетных до серьёзных Shure WL184, AKG 77, Sennheiser ME102. Монтаж скрытый внутрь инструмента, снаружи только регуляторы и разъём для подключения к пульту или другим системам звукоусиления. Питание электронной части от пульта либо от встроенных батарей (оговаривается отдельно). Срок изготовления и монтажа от 2 дней. Гарантия и постгарантийное обслуживание.
Инженер-электронщик Виталий: 8-925-131-47-26


----------

